# Clovelly Feb 3 and 4



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Giving the usual "squid then kingys at Clovelly" a shot this weekend. Should leave both mornings around 5.15 ish, hopefully not hung over tomorrow!
Keeping a close eye on the swell, as was bigger than predicted thismorning and was a bit nervous, though all ok.
Few birds and bait around and big salmon too today, squid are hard to find.

All welcome.

Ramp is at Gordons Bay, end of Clovelly Road. Simon has posted a map of it on a previous invite.

Cheers Dave.


----------

